# frog legs



## vince m (Jun 8, 2017)

Has anyone smoker frog legs?


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 8, 2017)

No but I did copy this from a 1934 Farm Journal magazine













giant_frogs.JPG



__ bluewhisper
__ Jun 8, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2017)

Here's a few threads...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...all&resultSortingPreference=relevance&output=


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2017)

Never smoked but I've had them just about every other way.In my top 5 fav foods...JJ


----------



## mowin (Jun 9, 2017)

I love frog legs.  Haven't had em in yrs. Too lazy to go after em in my old age.

Bet they would be great smoked.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 14, 2017)

Someone say frogs???



That's 273 frogs. We catch the hell out of frogs during the summer. Yes I have smoked them. They get tough-unless you smoke them and THEN fry them, now they will be smokey AND tender....YUM!!!


----------



## oberst (Jun 23, 2017)

Good grief; where did you find that many frogs!! What a bonanza.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 23, 2017)

Oberst said:


> Good grief; where did you find that many frogs!! What a bonanza.


Louisiana only has a size restriction on frogs, and the season is open year round except for the months of April and May, which is the peak of the breeding period. We try to make at least one trip out to a buddy's camp around 4th of july...


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 25, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> No but I did copy this from a 1934 Farm Journal magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a pond, I need to get busy!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 25, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Someone say frogs???
> 
> 
> 
> That's 273 frogs. We catch the hell out of frogs during the summer. Yes I have smoked them. They get tough-unless you smoke them and THEN fry them, now they will be smokey AND tender....YUM!!!


Wow!  How do you get them to jump in those baskets?

Mike


----------



## oberst (Jun 25, 2017)

One thing I was surprised to discover is that the front legs are exceptionally tender and flavorful.   I cut the legs and sternum out with a scissors and we call them frog fronts. Try frying them  in some garlic butter, and those who haven't bothered with them in the past will almost certainly keep them in the future.!


----------

